# Opinions wanted



## phil76 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok so I am male 37 5'10 192LB don't know my BF% but I can see my abs! not great but I'm getting back to where I was! I was eating like shit for some time...

anyway, I need some constructive advise on my daily breakfast shake, and here it is

1 scoop muscle pharm protein
1/2 cup pasteurized egg whites
1 tablespoon natural peanut butter
1 tablespoon coconut oil for fats
1/4 cup buckweat for carbs
Topped up with almond milk

so my question is, is this a good muscle building shake, and does it meet my calori/nutritional needs?
thanks for your responses!!
also I read that buckweat can lower testosterone, at least in women it does, but wouldn't it raise it in men?


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 5, 2014)

Why don't you just eat something?

Raw egg whites have a low bio-availability.

How do we know what your calorie/nutrional needs are?

Negged!!

You're just gonna get fat spiking your insulin levels like this the older you get.

Stop drinking your food.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 5, 2014)

raysd21, lay off the tren....you've literally been negging everyone who asks anything lately...


----------



## phil76 (Sep 5, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Why don't you just eat something?
> 
> Raw egg whites have a low bio-availability.
> 
> ...



look first off, just take it easy ok bud! Can you explain how I'm spiking my insulin?


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 5, 2014)

How do we know his calorie/nutritional needs?

Seriously.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 5, 2014)

phil76 said:


> look first off, just take it easy ok bud! Can you explain how I'm spiking my insulin?



Fat and carbs together made into a liquid calorie bomb.

Just drink your powdered protein first thing when you get up to stop the fasting.

Then eat a sensible breakfast.

Stop with all the gimmicks.

And I haven't negged anyone yet.  But there is still time.


----------



## phil76 (Sep 5, 2014)

I should explain, I get up @ 6AM have the shake, about two hours later I train then after I train I have MP. Protein and egg whites. I just like the shake because it's easier than making some big meal. Not trying to be gimmicky. If somebody has a MRP they aren't trying to be anything, it's just  convenient that's all.


----------



## phil76 (Sep 5, 2014)

Dude I told you my rough stats, look at my pic and you should be able to get a ballpark of my nutritional needs!


----------



## phil76 (Sep 5, 2014)

I should have put in there, the egg whites are pasteurized which is as bio available as cooked! And from everything I have read,buckwheat is a great carb to put in.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 5, 2014)

phil76 said:


> I should explain, I get up @ 6AM have the shake, about two hours later I train then after I train I have MP. Protein and egg whites. I just like the shake because it's easier than making some big meal. Not trying to be gimmicky. If somebody has a MRP they aren't trying to be anything, it's just  convenient that's all.



If it works and you like it God bless you.  Obviously you've spent some time reading on what other people put in a blender.  This is BB 101 with some improvements after decades of broscience and the internet.  It just looks like you are saying...."hey look what I do every morning!  I need attention."  Also the advertising MP is just annoying.

The timing of the food slurry looks good with the timing of the workout.  

Have a nice day!

And it's not tren.  It's injectable M1T and it gets me angry as hell.  I need to lay off it.


----------



## phil76 (Sep 5, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> If it works and you like it God bless you.  Obviously you've spent some time reading on what other people put in a blender.  This is BB 101 with some improvements after decades of broscience and the internet.  It just looks like you are saying...."hey look what I do every morning!  I need attention."  Also the advertising MP is just annoying.
> 
> The timing of the food slurry looks good with the timing of the workout.
> 
> ...


this is going nowhere, take it easy bro!


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 5, 2014)

Lol


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 5, 2014)

1.  1 scoop muscle pharm protein
2.  1/2 cup pasteurized egg whites
3.  1 tablespoon natural peanut butter
4.  1 tablespoon coconut oil for fats
5.  1/4 cup buckweat for carbs
6.  Topped up with almond milk

1.  Decent yet overpriced medium absorbing protein
2.  I like my eggs unpasteurized
3.  Palm oil will kill you bro.
4.  Have you been sifting thru Heavy Irons garbage again?
5.  Have you been sifting thru Princes garbage again?
6.  You got something against the Dairy Industry?


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 5, 2014)

I would ice the almond milk..

Get rid of the NPB with the palm oil.

And throw a handfull of almonds in my food slurry. 

Now we are talkin bro!!

That will be $85 for the consultation see my secretary on the way out.


----------



## phil76 (Sep 5, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> 1.  1 scoop muscle pharm protein
> 2.  1/2 cup pasteurized egg whites
> 3.  1 tablespoon natural peanut butter
> 4.  1 tablespoon coconut oil for fats
> ...



what do you mean about the palm oil, I thought it was good?


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 5, 2014)

Coconut oil is good.  Coconut oil is a MCT.  Medium Chain Trygliceride

Actually palm oil is too.  I just don't hear all the positives about palm oil like coconut oil.

 Palm oil gets a bad rap cause we rip out rain forests and destroy wildlife to harvest it.

I'd just stick with coconut oil.  That's a lot of saturated fat to double up on.  Arteries still get clogged and LDL gets raised.


----------



## Machmood (Sep 5, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Coconut oil is good.  Coconut oil is a MCT.  Medium Chain Trygliceride
> 
> Actually palm oil is too.  I just don't hear all the positives about palm oil like coconut oil.
> 
> ...



 Healthy fats will kill you..ohh ya don't eat carbs after 6, and add in any bro/hack science here as well


----------

